# all because the price of petrol .



## MEATIE

Unsure what the price of petrol has to do with this 😳









Uber passengers slam 'cancel culture' of abandoned fares


Passengers are complaining of being left stranded at the roadside, with some drivers admitting they accept but then reject more than half the jobs they are offered through Uber.




www-dailymail-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org


----------

